# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  Βοηθεια με τροφοδοτικο!!

## Mixalis xania

Παιδια αγορασα ενα τροφοδοτικο αυτο εδω http://www.sq-trade.com/pro-detail.php?pid=340

Βασικα μου το πηρε ενας γνωστος μου απο το ιντερνετ δεν ειναι αυτη η σελιδα αλλα το τροφοδοτικο ειναι αυτο. Εχει ενα προβλημα. Μολις το ανοιξω ο βομβητης που εχει μεσα χτυπαει συνεχεια και τα ενδεικτικα δεν δειχνουν σταθερη ταση. Τι προβλημα λετε να εχει? ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΙΕΧΕΙ MANUAL...

ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ!!!!

----------


## FILMAN

Πέρα από την προφανή αιτία του να είναι προβληματικό, μήπως έχεις ρυθμίσει το ποτενσιόμετρο του ρεύματος τέρμα αριστερά;

----------


## Mixalis xania

Και τερμα αριστερα το εβαλα και τερμα δεξια αλλα αυτο τιποτα. Συνεχιζει τα ιδια....

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Ρίξε μια ματιά μήπως έχει "ξεκαρφωθεί" κάποιο φισάκι ή πλακέτα .

----------


## BESTCHRISS

η μονη λυση για να σε βοηθησουμε ολοι θα πρεπει να το ανοιξει και να το βγαλεις καπιοες φωτογραφιες για να το δουμε απο μεσα

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Μήπως ηταν γυρισμένο στα 110V το έβαλες στα 220 και τα "ειδε" ολα ?
Ανοιξε το βάλε φωτο να δουμε μηπως υπάρχει κάτι

----------


## Mixalis xania

Παιδια μου ξαναπαρουσιασε το ιδιο προβλημα. Δεν μπορει να δωσει σταθερα την ταση απο οτι καταλαβα. Δηλαδη γραφει στο ενδεικτικο 2 μετα 4 6 7 και παει λεγοντας.
Να ανεβασω φωτο πιο μετα για να δουμε αν φτιαχνει?

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Δοκίμασες να μετρήσεις αν μεταβάλλεται και η τάση ή μόνο η ένδειξη?
Μόνο του είχε φιάξει??

----------


## Mixalis xania

Ναι δοκιμασα και οτι γραφει στο ενδεικτικο δειχνει και στ πολυμετρο. Δεν ειχε φτιξει μονο του :Rolleyes: . Απλα κουνησα καποιες φισες απο μεσα και εφτιαξε τωρα το πως μην το ρωτατε. Δεν ξερω τι να κανω.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Δώστο σε τεχνικό, με ξεμάτιασμα από μακρυά δεν γίνεται.

----------

Mixalis xania (24-05-11)

----------

